# HOK metajules



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

has anybody used it ? 
what do you think about it ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its the shiiiit...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

ok fill me in.... what is it? :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 9 2008, 07:43 AM~11556136
> *ok fill me in.... what is it? :0
> *


Per HOK's website it is the largest of HOK's metallic basecoats, offering exceptional sparkle and brightness. Available in three unique colors and now three different grain sizes. They are an excellent choice as a basecoat for Kandy paint jobs, providing exceptional sparkle in sunlight, or can be clear-coated for a final finish.

Basicly its HOK very expensive course metallic basecoat.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its a basecoat sorta... its premixed flake. it lays flatter than regular flake, its brighter and more viabrant. you dont get more flake on the floor than the car. its suppose to be able to be sprayed with a regular gun... :dunno: it is more expensive, but once you see it spakle... you probably wont go back to regular jars of flake.
you will still need to shoot base first like when shooting regluar flake.
uffin:


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

n e more pix???


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

So how much doens this stuff cost per sprayable quart? how well does it cover?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its about 130 a quart i think. that should be more than enough.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hmmm.. ive never heard of this.. does it lay out like a base coat.. or is it course and needs to be buried in clear before candy??


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 05:27 PM~11569422
> *hmmm.. ive never heard of this.. does it lay out like a base coat.. or is it course and needs to be buried in clear before candy??
> *



lol your like me... painting all the time then WTF?! were did this shit come along? Im really interested in it... especially for my 62 Lincoln... this is just what I need.

edit: 
taken from HOK website


SHIMRIN® METAJULS™ BASE COATS (MBC)
Shimrin Metajuls Basecoats are unique metallics that offer extreme sparkle and brilliance. They are easy to use and are much easier to spray than flakes. They lay smoother and surpass the look of a traditional flake job with LESS EFFORT! As a basecoat for Kandys or as a final finish they are spectacular, especially in the sun! Available in quarts.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11569422
> *hmmm.. ive never heard of this.. does it lay out like a base coat.. or is it course and needs to be buried in clear before candy??
> *


it lays out like basecoat, maybe a little bit rougher, not too much tho. its no where near as course as flake mix. plus its mixed like base, so theres no hardner, just mix with reducer. if you shoot a coat of intercoat after it lays it out nice. and dries quick.
i used it for this... this is without clear, and no sanding after the flake.ready to shoot over after a few minutes.



































[/quote


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

:uh: 

yep... thats the shit. buying some next week


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a have to get me some for my elco..
i think im a spray that and still put a lil bit of regular flake over it for that extra pop


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 10 2008, 04:59 PM~11569652
> *it lays out like basecoat, maybe a little bit rougher, not too much tho. its no where near as course as flake mix. plus its mixed like base, so theres no hardner, just mix with reducer. if you shoot a coat of intercoat after  it lays it out nice. and dries quick.
> i used it for this... this is without clear, and no sanding after the flake.ready to shoot over after a few minutes.
> 
> ...


so it;s silver,and you spray over a silver base like you would metalflake?Or is it more like a pearl?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 10 2008, 05:52 PM~11570620
> *so it;s silver,and you spray over a silver base like you would metalflake?Or is it more like a pearl?
> *


they come in different colors. i dont know how many colors tho. i know theres pale gold, silver, and i swear i saw charcoal... but im not sure.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 11 2008, 10:29 AM~11575719
> *they come in different colors. i dont know how many colors tho. i know theres pale gold, silver, and i swear i saw charcoal... but im not sure.
> *


Cool,I'm gonna try the gold.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i used the pale gold under brandywine kandy and it is badass


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Sep 11 2008, 11:32 AM~11576225
> *i used the pale gold under brandywine kandy and it is badass
> *


pics?

ive been contipalting on doing a two tone, top have pale gold, bottom half silver with either a brandywine, wild cherry red kandy


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 11 2008, 12:15 PM~11576570
> *pics?
> *


x2,
found this
http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/showchip20.aspx


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

i agree it is the shiiiit! i will post some pics tomorrow we are doing a white base then brandywine kandy.. :biggrin:


----------



## sidemotion (Oct 10, 2004)

can you post a pic of what it looks like sprayed before you lay the brandywine?


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

yea if i can get my cam to work...lol i will try again today...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

will it show up under the kandy base coats


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 15 2008, 03:59 PM~11608618
> *will it show up under the kandy base coats
> *


under the "BASE" coat????


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

The HOK KBC's......


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 16 2008, 06:33 AM~11614206
> *The HOK KBC's......
> *


 hok kbc is base coat....


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 16 2008, 07:47 AM~11614441
> *hok kbc is base coat....
> *


I understand that...Im asking can u see the metaljules underneath Kandy base coat , as u do with your uk's


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 16 2008, 11:18 AM~11615322
> *I understand that...Im asking can u see the metaljules underneath Kandy base coat , as u do with your uk's
> *


probably not


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 16 2008, 09:18 AM~11615322
> *I understand that...Im asking can u see the metaljules underneath Kandy base coat , as u do with your uk's
> *


candy basecoat isnt transparent.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2008, 11:10 AM~11615641
> *candy basecoat isnt transparent.
> *


Thanks bro...I was wondering because hok recommends that u use a color base under there KBC and if its not transparant why would they..Just a little confused bout that


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

its not transparent enough to see the flakes 
the base only makes the final color lighter or darker depending on the base you use


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

it's transparent but not like the uk kandies.........


the difference in the 2 is the kbc's are a kandy plus pearl to give it a basecoat effect.........


you still need a basecoat underneath........


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 16 2008, 10:49 PM~11620734
> *it's transparent but not like the uk kandies.........
> the difference in the 2 is the kbc's are a kandy plus pearl to give it a basecoat effect.........
> you still need a basecoat underneath........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

what is the going price... someone said 125? I got $160 at my jobber price yesturday!! big difference! where is the best place to order it cheaply?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11648201
> *what is the going price... someone said 125? I got $160 at my jobber price yesturday!! big difference! where is the best place to order it cheaply?
> *


http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/HouseOfKol...20COATS%20(MBC)


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ohhhhh shizzzleeee!!!!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Just bought a 4 oz. bottle to play around with it.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

vs price..and this chit is new to me...i shoot alot of flake...

150 clear and activator plus 50 for for some flake

seems like a deal to me....

no cutting etc...no extra steps intercoats and chit....im going to pick some of this up!

would like to know does it jump


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 12:37 AM~12143184
> *vs price..and this chit is new to me...i shoot alot of flake...
> 
> 150 clear and activator plus 50 for for some flake
> ...


I THINK IT JUMPS MORE THAN THE REGULAR FLAKE. I FEEL IT LAYS OUT MORE EVENLY.


----------

